

Nintendo is making smartphone games with Japanese mobile giant DeNA - hkmurakami
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/17/8230477/nintendo-dena-mobile-games-announcement

======
BinaryIdiot
I'm more interested in the new gaming system they're working on. Too bad it'll
probably end up being another system few will buy.

I think for their mobile games to be successful they really need to provide a
way to hook up a controller to a phone; mobile games sans controllers are
limited in my opinion.

------
kombucha2
about time...hopefully not too late for Nintendo.

